# Covely Class - Fleet Dive Tenders



## TICBIZ (Sep 18, 2009)

*Clovelly Class - Fleet Dive Tenders*

I'm looking for the following British Clovelly Class Fleet Dive Tenders. 
Trying to find Owner and Location:

Ilchester A308 May still be in Liverpool but recently sold and may be on it's way to Denmark?

Instow A309 last known destination was Rosyth Scotland?

Invergordon A311  seems to have vanished?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Try this website http://www.mvfintry.com/classlist.htm


----------



## TICBIZ (Sep 18, 2009)

gdynia said:


> Try this website http://www.mvfintry.com/classlist.htm


Thanks, Jim Woodward (Fintry) and have talked a bit in past. Maybe he has learned something new.


----------

